# I suspect my puppy is suffering from lip fold pyoderma, HELP!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 5 months old GSD that shows signs of lip fold pyoderma, I think it's still in the very early stage of it and I want to treat the symptoms as soon as possible.

I did a search and found a thread (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma-4.html) with a lot of information treating this condition by *penaten creme*, I've seen pictures and it works amazing!
I bought the cream today (cost me 4$) and I don`t really know how to use it, I'd really appreciate if you could guide me of how much cream I need to use and how long does it take to completely recover?

Many Thanks!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Where is the pyroderma located? If the dog is particularily hairy in that place, you might want/have to consider shaving the effected area. The creme works WONDERS however is quite hard to work with amist all the hair. You do not need a lot-it is hard to spread and you do not want it to 'cake' on the skin. Put a little on your figures and massage it in. There is a great article here Merck Veterinary Manual you should read. Bathing the dog 1x per week with a medicated shampoo is key. If you need pointers, please do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for your comment!

He has it on the left side of the lower lip which is not hairy at all, I just don't understand how the cream will remain on his lips if he naturally will try to lick it off?


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

Penaten cream is pretty thick, so it should stick on the lip for a while. In fact it was hard to wash it off the finger that I used to apply it with, I had to use soap and water, it is kind of waxy so it does not wash off easily with just water, so saliva doesn't really get it off easily.

My dog had pyoderma this past summer and I bought Penaten cream based on posts on this forum. I used it once or twice a day and it cleared up in a week or two, and has not returned. So the cream did work as promised.

It is just kind of messy, when she would lay down sometimes it got on the furniture or carpet and made a mark. So don't put to much on.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I dabbed/rubbed it on the lip with my finger twice per day and it was gone within a week. It is thick/sticky and wont come off very easily. He wont lick it off, it will just wear off throughout the day.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

natalie559 said:


> I dabbed/rubbed it on the lip with my finger twice per day and it was gone within a week. It is thick/sticky and wont come off very easily. He wont lick it off, it will just wear off throughout the day.


Oh.. I saw the pictures you posted in previous thread and its simply unbelievable!
Does it make sense the cream can possibly increases the pyoderma or is it just my imagination?
Is it bad if my dog lick the lip area a little? He does it a few seconds and stops.

I put him the cream twice a day like recommendation, I hope it works and not accidentally worsen the condition.
BTW, I saw a lot of dogs with the same pyoderma, I suppose a lot of people don`t take it seriously.

Last question, I promise 
Here are some pictures I took of my dog lip, Is it lip fold pyoderma, Right?



http://www.siz.co.il/


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd really appreciate your help, Thank You!


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

What is this? the bigger one started, now today the second one popped up.

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s120/gina_latina84/2011-10-04_12-50-57_298.jpg 

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s120/gina_latina84/2011-10-04_12-51-43_245.jpg


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

BUMP pls....


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Bump, any other comments, suggestions, opinions plz...


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli had lip fold pyoderma last spring and the cream worked great for him we used it twice a day for about a week.... When I went through this decided to try the cream first and see what happened if your dog isn't showing signs of getting better after a week or two and it's getting worse then i'd go see a vet and make sure there's no infection or something going on. Also make sure your dog isn't holding slobbery toys all day in his mouth that's what stoli's issue was the wetness dried his lips out causing the dryness and cracking.


----------



## Molly0611 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello! I think my dog has lip fold pyoderma as well! Penaten does not appear to be clearing it though and it's been weeks. Her lip is pink and swollen and sometimes looks better but then it will get really pink and inflamed again. It doesn't seem to bother her at all? Anybody have anything like that? Thanks..


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My GSD has lip fold pyoderma almost as a chronic condition. He sucks his pillow (think wet slobber) and I am negligent about washing the area after eating which I'm sure is a big contributor to the problem.

I had very good results with the Penaten and he didn't seem to find it offensive so licking it off wasn't a problem for us. It is pretty thick so it stays on. My backup choice is coconut oil but he likes that so much it doesn't stay on long.

I will point out that Traveler's pyoderma was not at all circular as the picture GSD84 posted. It was horizontal to the lip line and pretty much hidden by the lip skin. You couldn't really see it until he stretched his mouth like when he yawned. I'm not sure my description is clear and Traveler is not cooperating at the moment so I can't get a good picture to back up my description. I'll try later and post if I can get a clear shot although his is pretty much gone now. 

My number one suggestion is to keep the area clean and dry. Little bits of kibble get tucked away in the lip fold along with slobber and unless I keep up with wiping his mouth with a damp cloth after he eats and washing his pillow regularly, it keeps returning.

Lynn & Traveler


----------

